# Change fo Critical Skills VisaStatus



## cosmo4n (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi guys, hope somebody can help, what are the complications of changing the critical skills visa employer status. For example, i have been offered another job and wish to change the employer on the CSV sticker, what is required? Is it necessary or can i just get that job without anything to worry about?


----------



## jakeOne (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey, I would think you need to do a change of conditions and submit all the same docs as before, with your new job offer contract and motivation letter, and a letter from your current/previous employer saying your employment will end with them.


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

can you please send me your email ID ? I just want to clear some doubts on csv


----------



## jakeOne (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey man, I cant seem to message you. Feel free to private message me if you can.


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

jakeOne said:


> Hey man, I cant seem to message you. Feel free to private message me if you can.


can you please reply to the question I have asked regarding time required for PR.


----------

